# It's been a while but...HERE ARE SOME updated PICTURES OF ELLA!!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Enjoy them....she is doing GREAT!!!!! and I LOVE her so much


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If it's possible she is looking even prettier than ever!!!  I love the first photo, it's just beautiful!

t: I'm really glad to see you back here!!! :thumbu:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures Mal, she is absolutely gorgeous, we missed seeing her pretty face


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you!!!! Ever since my B-day it has been REALLY buisy around my place...but I think it might be slowing...down now...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering where you dissapeared to. Ella is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL babyluv!!!!!

Actually there is somthing everyone can help me out with if yawl are bord....I am going to make a play gym with my dad tonight and I was wondering if any of you have some ideas or pictures of some cool and fun ways to do it???? It would be great if you do!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful  Hope to see your guys around


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mal said:


> Actually there is somthing everyone can help me out with if yawl are bord....I am going to make a play gym with my dad tonight and I was wondering if any of you have some ideas or pictures of some cool and fun ways to do it???? It would be great if you do!!!!!


I've never made one myself, but different levels are fun if you have the materials. My friend Riebie made one with three levels and it's awesome!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't made one yet either but I do want to make a standing perch thingie...


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Okey dokey...thanks even though it didn't help too much!!!!! LOL...I might make a PVC one...I can show you when I am done!!!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Ella is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I am totally in love with your bird!!

Here is one I made for my babies...

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/christmas-present-988.html


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

what a sweet little bundle of down!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Awww thank you all!!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here;s our home made playgym 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ade Bird toys/Secondviewofhomemadeplaypen.jpg


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

What a lovely bird you have!. Gorgeous!
As for a gym, that has always been on my vacation to-do list. I havnt came up with any cool designs yet, but Im working on it!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Your gym looks great! How long did it take you to make it? Your birds will love it.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww what a gorgeous tiel!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I must have missed this thread - welcome back Mal!! Great to see you back on here and I hope you will stay put hehe! Ella is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I am planing too...lol..thanks for all the nice friendly coments!!!!! I really apreaciate it!!!!


----------

